# winchester sxz



## jacksmatrixxx (Mar 17, 2008)

bass pro is carrying winchester sxz 9mm very good price for a jhp.
16.99 for 50 rnds.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Never heard of SXZ...sure it's not SXT? The SXT is a great SD load.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

If it's the SXT buy as many as you can afford. Great SD load and they are about to go up in price.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Holy crap I just now read the price...$16.99/50 is a great price. Buy their entire stock pile and resell them once prices jump. Most premium SD rounds cost that much for 20.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

Winchester and Remington have announced price hikes starting June 1st.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Well as long as Speer, Federal, Hornady, and Corbon don't jump the prices, we should be okay. There's no way Corbon could make the DPX any more expensive anyway, it's $32.99 for a box of 20 in .45 auto.


----------



## jacksmatrixxx (Mar 17, 2008)

no its sxz looks just like the old talon.they have it in sxz9,40 and 45
product #sxz9p


----------



## BrokenArrow (Jan 25, 2008)

From P. Nowack, Winchester LE ammo rep:

SXZ is _NOT_ a version of the SXTs (Black Talon, Ranger SXT, Ranger Talon, Ranger T).

It _IS_ the same 115 JHP bullet they have been making for over 25 yrs now w a black coating (Lubalox). Same bullet they use in the USA (std), Ranger line (std and +P+), and Silvertip. The only difference is the color of the jacket/coating. 

They all perform the same at the same velocity. At 1190 fps about 8-9 inches at .65 - .70 in bare gel, 12/.60 through heavy cloth, 14/.55 through denim.

The 180/40 and 230/45 SXZ JHPs are the same bullet they use in the USA and Ranger line, called Subsonic DP before that. 

Not to be confused with the 180/230 JHPs called Black Talon, SXT, Ranger SXT, Ranger Talon, Ranger T. Or the civilian version of the LE SXTS, the Supreme SXTs.

Clear as mud, eh?


----------

